# Recommendations for weekend hike with girlfriend



## Fenderjelly (Nov 13, 2013)

I am planning on taking my new girlfriend hiking for a weekend and am kind of new to the area. Any suggestions for pretty 2-day hikes in either southern or western MA? We are both pretty active so it doesn't have to be a super easy hike. Just want a chance to hang out, get some exercise, and attempt not to embarrass myself.


----------



## Nick (Nov 14, 2013)

I assume by overnight you are going backpacking ?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 14, 2013)

I've never hiked in Mass but one place on my hit list has always been Mt. Greylock.

Probably worth checking into!


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 14, 2013)

I wonder if there will be a second backpacking adventure with this girlfriend...? 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Nov 14, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> I wonder if there will be a second backpacking adventure with this girlfriend...?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk



Haha. Hiking is always something I have done with my new GF's over the years. Maybe it's a compatibility test I like to throw at them.


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 14, 2013)

^Fair enough.  Good luck ;-) 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Nov 14, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Haha. Hiking is always something I have done with my new GF's over the years. Maybe it's a compatibility test I like to throw at them.



Compatibility test :lol:


----------



## bangarang (Nov 18, 2013)

We've been exploring a bunch of the Holyoke mountain range, right by Hadley/Amherst area.  I'm sure you could link some trails together and do a long day hike.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 21, 2013)

The Appalachian Trail runs through Western Mass and Mt Greylock (as mentioned earlier).

http://www.roadtripusa.com/routes/appalachiantrail/massachusetts/app_southegremont.html

http://joeliles.chunkyboy.com/?p=833


----------



## Fenderjelly (Jan 16, 2014)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Haha. Hiking is always something I have done with my new GF's over the years. Maybe it's a compatibility test I like to throw at them.



Ha! We have survived a few hiking trips so far. Now to see if we will survive the cycling trips when spring rolls around!


----------



## Fenderjelly (Jan 16, 2014)

Awesome! I lived in WV for 4 years and did several sections of the Appalachian trail. I somehow always forget that it isn't really that far away.


----------



## ijenn (Jan 18, 2014)

I would definitely recommend Copake Falls in southwestern Mass or Eastern NY! It's beautiful out there and a short hike to the falls, with the opportunity to do longer ones on the Long Trail. There are also cabins and campsites to rent!


----------



## McBoggers (Jan 27, 2014)

Abubob said:


> The Appalachian Trail runs through Western Mass and Mt Greylock (as mentioned earlier).
> 
> http://www.roadtripusa.com/routes/appalachiantrail/massachusetts/app_southegremont.html
> 
> http://joeliles.chunkyboy.com/?p=833



Also looking for hiking trips with the wife, this is great


----------



## bigbog (Feb 4, 2014)

Fenderjelly said:


> Ha! We have survived a few hiking trips so far. Now to see if we will survive the cycling trips when spring rolls around!


Don't rule out early-late Spring for hiking.


----------

